# Purchasing a used greens mower?



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

What are the pitfalls I should consider. It seems most are happy with Toro and JD.

My conventional reels and rotary.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Benefits to that would be the ease for you of me buying your TruCut


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

There are obviously many pros. A few cons or pitfalls could be things like: parts like belts and air filters will be more expensive, lots of seized and rusted bolts and nuts, more space is required to store it, the weight makes it harder to maneuver, parts tend to break more often (belts, groomers, cables), HOC range is smaller, working on them usually takes more time than on a simple rotary, and you have to deal with the indignity of having the best looking grass in the neighborhood.

All that said, the pros outweigh the cons.


----------



## atc4usmc (Apr 1, 2017)

OP - when u are ready to buy, check out General Turf equipment, speak to Chris and tell him Phil sent you. He's a good dude and has quality used machines. He refurbs them as needed and offers a 60 day warranty with free shipping. http://www.generalturfequipment.com/

Good luck!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> ... and you have to deal with the indignity of having the best looking grass in the neighborhood.


Choose wisely about this decision about whether or not you REALLY want the best looking lawn in in town . It can be a real pain I tell you. :thumbup: Believe me... I would know because I own one.

Another thing your going to have to deal with is every passer byer asking you how you made you lawn look like that. That can be frustrating for sure :wink:

But beware.... because like ware said.... Reel mowers can become a "sickness."


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

I have a Jacobsen and have really enjoyed it. The only downfall for mine is the limited HOC. I can go up to ~1.3 and down to .50

JD units seems to have the largest HOC range. It's for that reason I'm in search of 220e, 220SL, 260SL and it will replace my Jake when I get one.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Everyone, thank you for your insight! TRYING to do this once, not again in a season or three, so quality is must... not looking for a project. I'd like to keep the rotary have only one reel as the wife asks "Why do you have three mowers in the garage".


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

The JD 180e or 220e tops the list. Finding a gently used one is priceless.


----------



## atc4usmc (Apr 1, 2017)

Another good resource....

http://www.machinefinder.com/ww/en-US/markets/grounds-care-equipment

Good luck!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

What's your budget for a greens mower tbdh?

Just found this as I remembered about them when I was looking for parts for my JD verticutter. Since you seem to be mainly focused on JD you might want to give these guys a call to see what they can do as they are just down the road in Fuquay-Varina and Myrtle Beach.

Revels Turf & Tractor


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

This is another good site - dealers, golf courses and private sellers of all types of equipment sell stuff on here www.turfnet.com

Go to the market tab - for sale - there is a table at the bottom right showing mowers and other equipment for sale


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MrMeaner said:


> This is another good site - dealers, golf courses and private sellers of all types of equipment sell stuff on here www.turfnet.com
> 
> Go to the market tab - for sale - there is a table at the bottom right showing mowers and other equipment for sale


Great site. Here is a direct link to the walk greensmowers on TurfNet - I keep it bookmarked.


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> What's your budget for a greens mower tbdh?
> 
> Just found this as I remembered about them when I was looking for parts for my JD verticutter. Since you seem to be mainly focused on JD you might want to give these guys a call to see what they can do as they are just down the road in Fuquay-Varina and Myrtle Beach.
> 
> Revels Turf & Tractor


Thanks everyone for the links! I'd like to keep it in the 2ish or less range. Kinda have my heart set on a machine w/ a integrated groomer, so at that price point could be tough find.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

tbdh20 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > What's your budget for a greens mower tbdh?
> ...


That's doable. I gave a little over $2k delivered for my JD220E with groomer. It's a 2011 with about 700 hours.


----------

